# Relocating to Durham area



## Seabreeze (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting ready to relocate my family from San Diego Ca for a job in Port Perry. Trying to decide upon living in Port Perry or Whitby and commute. Any words of advice, opinions or thoughts. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Seabreeze said:


> Getting ready to relocate my family from San Diego Ca for a job in Port Perry. Trying to decide upon living in Port Perry or Whitby and commute. Any words of advice, opinions or thoughts. I would greatly appreciate it.


If it was me I would base my decision on the ages of my children. No children and no need to get to Toronto for work I would choose Port Perry. If teenage children are involved they will have great difficulty getting to the things that interest them. In that case it would be Whitby which has a form of public transit and, important, access to the train service into Toronto.


----------



## Seabreeze (Apr 14, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If it was me I would base my decision on the ages of my children. No children and no need to get to Toronto for work I would choose Port Perry. If teenage children are involved they will have great difficulty getting to the things that interest them. In that case it would be Whitby which has a form of public transit and, important, access to the train service into Toronto.


Our children are 2nd & 5th grade, so we will be needing elementary, and eventually secondary school. Looking for the safest place to raise my children (no crime, no drugs) They are involved in scouts & karate also, so those things close by would be convenient.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Seabreeze said:


> Our children are 2nd & 5th grade, so we will be needing elementary, and eventually secondary school. Looking for the safest place to raise my children (no crime, no drugs) They are involved in scouts & karate also, so those things close by would be convenient.


There's no such place that's crime and drug free. Scouts and karate are available in both areas which both have good schooling. Have you visited the area? If not, suggest you do so and make up your own mind. Whitby, of course, is much largervin size.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Port Perry is pretty quaint and attracts tourists in the summer because of Lake Scugog. It feels like a small town and you can probably get a good deal on some very nice rural property just outside of town. Auld Yin is right that your kids will get bored when they get to be teenagers, but that's what being a teenager is all about. 

Whitby is very much a suburb of Toronto, and it has all the pros and cons that come with any suburb to a major city. Not an awesome place, not too bad.

I know someone who commutes every day to Toronto from Port Perry, I think he's crazy but that at least shows that it's possible if necessary.

Good luck!


----------

